# IP Pool and Domain Setup Question



## Kronos (May 18, 2010)

Hi,

I use FreeBSD on my server for one year.

I never had problems, I am very happy with it.

I always used plesk on this server. All updates and work I did in the shell, never with plesk. The only thing I needed plesk for is to add new IPs to my IP pool and to add and setup domains and add the IPs to this domains.

But I think for this I dont need plesk, so I want to do that now with the shell too.

But I dont know and find how to do that.

Where can I see my IP pool and how can I add new IPs to it? And how can I setup the domain example.com, can assign one own IP to it and setup ftp user for it. That the domain is ready to use ater this?

Thanks a lot.

Greets Eric


----------



## Kronos (May 20, 2010)

Is this question very stupid or is it hard to understand what I mean?


----------



## xa (May 20, 2010)

Kronos said:
			
		

> Where can I see my IP pool and how can I add new IPs to it?


See handbook about network setup, i think you talk about network interface ip aliases, you need edit /etc/rc.conf to add new one.


			
				Kronos said:
			
		

> And how can I setup the domain example.com, can assign one own IP to it and setup ftp user for it. That the domain is ready to use ater this?


To "connect" domain and ip you need edit DNS server files, you're likely use bind as dns server, so look in this way.
Assign IP to ftp-server with some ftp-users of course possible, read documentation about ftp server that you are using (or you can use different ftp servers for different IP's, see option like "bind" in config of ftp server and write IP to it (read doc how to do it)).


----------

